# Avatar



## Puddles (9 Apr 2016)

I cant seem to change my Avatar, even if I delete the old one it does not matter which file I upload it still shows the old one... 

Doomed to be Raspberry Pi for ever


----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Apr 2016)

I can only change mine if I use work laptop. Can't seem to change it on tablet or phone. 
I don't get time at work so bring laptop home at weekends to do other jobs like upload sportstracker routes to Strava and Ritmo. Oh as well as some work too.


----------



## Puddles (9 Apr 2016)

guitarpete247 said:


> I can only change mine if I use work laptop. Can't seem to change it on tablet or phone.
> I don't get time at work so bring laptop home at weekends to do other jobs like upload sportstracker routes to Strava and Ritmo. Oh as well as some work too.




I am on a desktop... I changed it the other week on here no problem, also on Firefox if that makes any difference & no joy on IE either


----------



## raleighnut (9 Apr 2016)

Puddles said:


> I am on a desktop... I changed it the other week on here no problem, also on Firefox if that makes any difference & no joy on IE either


Did you check/click the box that says 'delete old avatar'


----------



## Puddles (9 Apr 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Did you check/click the box that says 'delete old avatar'




I dhave done it with checking that box & without checking that box and now I have some strange weird one up... I am trying to get my old one up


----------



## raleighnut (9 Apr 2016)

Puddles said:


> I did and now I have some strange weird one up... I am trying to get my old one up
> View attachment 124213


Select that pic from the 'browse' menu and you should be there.


----------



## Shaun (9 Apr 2016)

It's a caching issue related to the recent changes I've been making. I've refreshed the cache and applied the image as your avatar - just do a forced refresh CTRL+F5 on a PC or laptop, or clear your mobile device file history and it should appear.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Puddles (9 Apr 2016)

Hurrah thank you I am back to being me


----------



## Specialeyes (9 Apr 2016)

And what a splendid avatar it is too!


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2016)

Specialeyes said:


> And what a splendid avatar it is too!


That is actually Puddles.


----------



## Puddles (9 Apr 2016)

It is indeed. Tis what I look like on Bertha, Jean Lorioz did paint me once....
honest!


----------



## Lonestar (9 Apr 2016)

Yeah mine is fixed...thanks peeps...


----------



## ACS (9 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the fix. Tried to update mine yesterday without success. Now working faultlessly. :-)


----------

